# The "painted" in painted fire red



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Hey all, I was taking a look at my Painted fire red shrimp today and noticed one that showed nicely why it is called painted. I was able to get a decent shot....enjoy.








Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

nice solid colour


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks, I thought so too


----------

